# What ridiculous things has your spouse requested?



## Linguist (Nov 24, 2012)

Just wondering what she could possibly ask for going into mediation. So far she wants half her car payment, which I was stupefied by, what else can you be held on the hook for that a lawyer might say "this is a possible" etc

She left, we have minimal assets, like minimal, but she wants all she can get that I can assess


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

Just remember she can ask for what ever she wants. Doesn't mean she will get it.


----------



## Linguist (Nov 24, 2012)

MSC71 said:


> Just remember she can ask for what ever she wants. Doesn't mean she will get it.


I agree, but I'm anticipating being sandbagged by some far fetched ideas she has been sold by someone. I'm wondering what else she might throw out there.


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

Well after boxing up all my stuff and moving my ex called and asked me if I took the Tylenol and if so she would like it back. I wanted to say WTF? You divorce me for another man, I move out and you're worried about Tylenol?

I just told her no.

By the way. i did take it.


----------



## Linguist (Nov 24, 2012)

NoWhere said:


> Well after boxing up all my stuff and moving my ex called and asked me if I took the Tylenol and if so she would like it back. I wanted to say WTF? You divorce me for another man, I move out and you're worried about Tylenol?
> 
> I just told her no.
> 
> By the way. i did take it.


hahaha thanks for the laugh, that's funny


----------



## leftinva (Oct 4, 2012)

I spent over $175 in registered letters and postage fees because my first wife was sure I had her Aerosmith CD. Wife #2 (my current battle) is adamant that she wants two Christmas gifts my mother gave to us as a couple while she was banging OM, wheels came off two weeks after the gifts were given. Its as if she wants to suck the last drop of blood out of me that she can, I cannot for the life of me imagine why she would want items that would remind her of the good faith and love that was offered to her while she was in the process of breaking the heart of the the gift giver.


----------



## N8vee (Nov 4, 2012)

My wife called me asking if I took a certain candle. She told me that I had no right to take it because she bought it without me. I had nothing to do with that purchase and she deserved it back. A few days later she said she was sorry and had no idea what came over her for that request.... Sometimes it's hard to see where people are coming from.


----------



## Can't believe it's over (Oct 6, 2012)

My stbxh moved out and started staying with ow the same day. He called a week later and asked for his teeth!! He is only 33 for those that are curious. He said his new woman didn't like him not wearing them. Well, I gave them to him, but I accidentally dropped them in the toilet after forgetting to flush it.


----------



## kindi (Apr 28, 2012)

I called and left a message that I was going to stop by the home and get my extension ladder. An old aluminum ladder that I had years before we even met. I needed to do work on my office building, the one in which I work to generate income to pay her support.

As I was headed over there my attorney called and told me not to go over there or I could be arrested for trespass and theft.

She actually called her attorney who called my attorney who called me. 

Easily a few hundred bucks in legal fees over an old ladder worth less than 50 bucks.

I went and bought another one. 

Months later towards the end of the divorce proceedings she asked me if I wanted the old ladder. I told her to keep it, I had bought a new one.


----------



## Serenity_Prayer (Oct 31, 2012)

With mediation, you can agree to anything, but the point is you both have to agree. Half a car payment? What about keeping it generic, like alimony? 

I'm doing mediation as well as my STBX is being weird about the money stuff too, like I can stay on his cell phone plan and give him $30/month! F*** no, you aren't going to be monitoring my calls. He also gave some hints about moving somewhere close, like across the street! Too bad he wasn't so interested in me the past few years.


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

He wanted his harley boots...one made it to storage....one didn't 'make it' at all...it fell into the garbage. Wups.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soca70 (Oct 30, 2012)

STBXW asked if I could bring down a toaster (!) from our family's lakehouse when I go up there for furniture for the home office which she vacated. I said if you want it, please make arrangements with my parents.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

my ex wanted the kettle and toaster because it matched his new kitchen

he also asked for the nice manicure set but I let him have it as he has disgusting toenails


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

My stbxw, moving out next Saturday, wanted to keep the new car until I move out of state this spring. While I keep making the payments.

Oh, and she wanted to keep a key to the house.

And she wants to be able to stay at my house when she flies up to visit D6.

No, no and no.


----------



## SecretTears (Jul 18, 2010)

Not my ex but me. He left me. I moved out of our apartment yesterday while MR X-ST wasn't there. Aside from my own clothes and things, I took the most random things, like the half full bottle of shampoo, good kitchen scissors, coffee maker, just because I could .... or maybe part of me wants to be a little vindictive! I'm not proud of it but he told me I could have anything I wanted so...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

He's saying if I don't cooperate with him he's going to go after my 2005 Jeep Wrangler, a car that I bought and paid for and it's the only car that will fit me and the kids. My only other vehicle is my Ford E-350 econoline work truck. 

I told him I'd sooner push it off a cliff then hand the keys over to him. But it's bothering me a lot because he knows I love it and is just looking to get back at me for some bad things I did 15-20 years ago. My H is the master of dredging up stuff from the past like it happened yesterday and smearing my nose in it. 

He's done just as bad if not worse these past 2 years so he's no angel. However I just want thim to keep both his assets and debts and I keep mine. He doesn't have anything I want. His precious boat has loans against it and his car is a mess. 

My daughter says not to worry, that the car is our family car and it won't be taken from me but I'm afraid he'll get a lawyer and look to liquidate all our marital assets and divide the money up. Technically the Jeep is an asset. 

We have no real property, house, investments. Just two cars that are 8-10 years old.


----------



## specialplace (Aug 18, 2012)

My husband asked for the Christmas tree a week after he left. This was back in August! Needless to say, I bought a new Christmas tree as I can't stand to look at the other one!


----------



## abandonmentissues (Jun 28, 2012)

Lets see, a divorce on the grounds of stupidity on his part?


He asked to keep my car until he bought himself a brand spankin new one. 2011 model. Which i moronically allowed him to do. And He also wants the big screen television.


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

Serenity_Prayer said:


> I'm doing mediation as well as my STBX is being weird about the money stuff too, like I can stay on his cell phone plan and give him $30/month! F*** no, you aren't going to be monitoring my calls.


So, about two years back, we switched the family to medical insurance through my wife's employer, because it was better coverage but far cheaper.

This fall, after she had been living in the spare bedroom for several months, she removed me from her medical plan and didn't tell me until two weeks after open enrollment at my workplace was already over. I was lucky and got to enroll late, but man... what a jerk move.

So anyway, since she had expressed how important it was to her that she keep her finances separate, I indulged her... I gave her fair warning, then I removed myself as authorized user from her credit cards and vice versa, I stopped paying on one her credit cards that I had previously taken responsibility for, I stopped paying her student loan, I stopped paying for her car insurance, I switched the joint checking account that she never uses to a personal account, and I asked her to start paying "rent" to help pay for the household bills.

Finally, I wanted to split off my cell phone from the shared "family" plan she pays for, but I need her help to to it, since she the primary on the plan. She said, "Oh, don't worry about it, you can stay on it as long you need to."

She's being all magnanimous about almost $90 per month worth of sell phone plan, but ****s a brick about the $20 per of medical insurance? WTF? I'm sorely tempted to just go out and get my own phone and plan, and let her continue paying for a smart phone that isn't being used until the contract runs out.

On top of that, we mutually decided that I would keep the house. My mother helped us with the down payment. I can afford it. She can't. One of us has to stay in it at least until next August, or we have to pay the First Time Home Buyer tax credit back. And it's slightly underwater, so we can't really sell it. 

So, I'm staying put and she'll be moving out... But even after the divorce goes through, she wants to continue living in the spare bedroom until "she can save up money for a deposit or down payment and buy some furniture". 

Sorry, no. That's not going to happen. She's spent the last 7 months asking for a divorce and has all that time to get herself ready for this. Instead of saving up and putting her finances in order, she's been blowing all her spare cash on partying and presents for herself and the kids.



Pb.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Pbartender said:


> But even after the divorce goes through, she wants to continue living in the spare bedroom until "she can save up money for a deposit or down payment and buy some furniture".


Wocka Wocka!

Just like my stbxw - not accepting the finality of HER decision. You wanna be single? Do it alone!


----------



## N8vee (Nov 4, 2012)

PB- Do you think she doesn't mind if you are on the cell phone plan, so that she can monitor your texts and calls? (just a thought)


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Last night mine went out and sent me photos of new furniture she's looking at for her apt. Wanting my approval, I guess?

I replied - Cool. Put it on your card.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

My STBXH wanted an effing electric toothbrush....asked our teenager to ask me for it when she was here! I told her "No!"

I just laugh because I don't care, as long as he's making some OTHER woman's life hell, it's OKAY with me!


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

N8vee said:


> PB- Do you think she doesn't mind if you are on the cell phone plan, so that she can monitor your texts and calls? (just a thought)


I would think that right now she would be more worried about me monitoring hers... I already caught her sexting with a coworker once about a year ago. It's make holy hell for her at work, if I mentioned it to a few of her coworkers or her boss. Plus, if I'm reading the signs right, she's had two or three different EAs going at the same time since then, at least. Eh, she's welcome to them, if it makes her happy. I doubt it will, in the end.

She can monitor my texts all she wants. She'll just find me texting my brothers a lot, and my buddies from my Dungeons & Dragons game occasionally. I've nothing to hide, and I'm done with her anyway. I'd rather she just let me take care of my own business and have her move out so she can take care of hers.



Pb.


----------



## N8vee (Nov 4, 2012)

sweet! dnd! i haven't played in years, and the ole gang has all moved away so that wont be in my future any time soon.

I was more thinking along the lines of her being able to monitor you in any way and possibly feeling some sort of power trip from it all. I only say this because my stbxw is also the primary on our "family" plan too. I don't really text people, but I do want to get off of the phone plan, personally, so that she can't monitor me in the future.


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

Heh... I enjoy it, but I don't take it too seriously. It's my geek version of a weekly poker night. Mainly an excuse to get together with friends, have a few drinks, and have a little bit of social fun. Check out meetup.org... You might be surprised how many people there are near you who play.

As for STBXW... I don't know. Don't think I really care. I just want to take care of my own responsibilities, and for her to take care of her own. I'm tired of dealing with her messes.

Oh, and here's another one... So, we've agreed to get a no-fault divorce as amicably as possible. We've agreed that I'm keeping the house and she's moving out. But yesterday, she told me that she's planning on hosting a Pampered Chef show sometime in February, and that she wants me to not be home that night.

Wait... What? I recommended that it might be better if she had her own place by then, so she doesn't have to worry about me being at home. She acted like she hadn't heard and walked away. Guh.



Pb.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Pbartender said:


> But yesterday, she told me that she's planning on hosting a Pampered Chef show sometime in February, and that she wants me to not be home that night.
> 
> Wait... What? I recommended that it might be better if she had her own place by then, so she doesn't have to worry about me being at home. She acted like she hadn't heard and walked away. Guh.


Haha. Pamper this!


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

Linguist said:


> Just wondering what she could possibly ask for going into mediation.


As mentioned previously, she can ask for the moon. But that does not mean she will get it.

Go in knowing what you want and what you are willing to let go. This is a business deal and there will be room for some negotiation. Don't get bent around the axle with unrealistic requests only to get nickel and dimed on other stuff. Half her car payment? Let her have the whole car and she can pay herself.

Another thing, keep custody and settlement negotiations separate. I would finish the custody first and get it signed. Then discuss the material issues. You don't want to muddy the waters between the two.


----------

